# Looking for a Business on Karpathos Island



## Adrm (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm looking forward for a business -restaurant-snack bar for the next summer season on Karpathos .. would be really appreciated with swimmpool and sea view 
Please mail me deleted email address
Interested in buying the property ... if not even rental can be good


----------



## KathyK (Jun 22, 2010)

*Business on Karpathos*



Adrm said:


> I'm looking forward for a business -restaurant-snack bar for the next summer season on Karpathos .. would be really appreciated with swimmpool and sea view
> Please mail me deleted email address
> Interested in buying the property ... if not even rental can be good


I don't have one but there are a few up for sale/rent. Best to visit the island. Doubt there are any with swimming pools though.,


----------

